# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartritmestoornis

## kempen

Mijn man had hartritmestoornis, in het ziekenhuis hebben ze het met medicijnen weer lager gekregen, maar nu is de hartslag vrij laag.

Hij heeft ook bloedverdunners, moet deze nu innemen en over 3 weken alsnog de cardioversie.

Mijn vraag is: als de hartslag nu geregeld is met medicijnen, zou de cardioversie dan nog nodig zijn?
Zo leuk is dat ook niet?

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat de cardioloog je man geen leven lang aan de medicijnen wil houden en de bloedverdunners en daarom een meer radicale weg gaat inslaan. Natuurlijk naar wat ik gelezen heb op google is de behandeling niet leuk, maar heel je leven meds nemen om je hartslag op ritme te houden lijkt me ook niet fijn. Ik heb een aantal jaar geleden ook in het ziekenhuis gelegen met hartritmestoornissen en werd op meds gezet maar door andere omstandigheden, heeft er iemand die mij afgenomen, resultaat, dit jaar hebben ze bij mij een stent gestoken wegens grotere hartproblemen (kransslagadervernauwing), ik weet niet of het ene bij het andere hoort maar misschien toch het best de raad van de cardio opvolgen. Ik ben echt geen dokter, ik spreek enkel uit ervaring.... 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## christel1

http://www.rijnland.nl/nl/p466d17bee...oornissen.html
Misschien kan je hier eens nalezen, het hoe en waarom een cardioversie gedaan wordt. 
Veel succes voor je man

----------


## lisah50

Kempen, cardioversie is een fluitje van een cent! Ik heb deze ook ondergaan 3 maanden geleden na een aanval van snelle hartkloppingen. Ik slik nu een bloedverdunner, in de vorm van een babyaspirine en slik 1 pilletje medicijn, SOtanol, per dag.

----------

